# Strange and eerie news: Lost city of Atlantis, swamped by tsunami, may be found



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I am not making this up and the timing is totally freaky. Here's the article from Reuters:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/12/us-tsunami-atlantis-idUSTRE72B2JR20110312?feedType=RSS&feedName=scienceNews&WT.tsrc=Social%20Media&WT.z_smid=twtr-reuters_science&WT.z_smid_dest=Twitter


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

that would be neat if they actually found it (and could prove it)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

It'd be awesome.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I missed National Geographic Channels program earlier but set my DVR for the second showing of it at midnight EST


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I just watched that a couple hours ago.  Can't wait to hear a follow-up.

Dawn


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

rho said:


> I missed National Geographic Channels program earlier but set my DVR for the second showing of it at midnight EST


Likewise....comes on in 30 minutes here in the West...
Thanks for the heads up......fascinating !


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a feeling I missed it. Was working


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh man, that's rather awesome. I can't wait to hear more definitive proof, or lack thereof.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Fascinating! Sorry I missed the TV special on this. Hopefully it will be on again soon. I'm curious to hear more about this!

P.S. to Bob Mayer - Speaking of Atlantis, I just started reading your Atlantis novel the other day. I'm enjoying it a lot!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Atlantis or no my love of ancient civilizations has me panting over this piece of news.  I love it when we find something completely unknown or not thought of before... I'll be following this one closely


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob, doesn't this put you and Andy McDermott out of a job?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting show and project.....lots more to do though.

If I were younger, I'd be looking at a career in Marine Archaeology. New technology is opening fascinating views of history.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, that's really neat! I hope they find it. For some reason whenever I think of Atlantis, I think of the cartoon version; you know, all high-tech and space like, with bubbled towers/buildings and submarine scooters.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Never out of a job-- got the Jeep packed and heading to Area 51 tomorrow to film with SyFy Ancient Artifacts on Thursday.  Then next month to Shiloh to do podcasts for upcoming release.  I have an eclectic range of interests.


----------



## Colby (Feb 16, 2011)

I smell a book in all of this, I for one can't wait.  
Cheers,
Colby


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Interesting show and project.....lots more to do though.
> 
> If I were younger, I'd be looking at a career in Marine Archaeology. New technology is opening fascinating views of history.


Totally agree - I thought about studying archaeology when I first went back to Uni but ended up doing Egyptology instead, also fascinating. I'd love to be able to see some of these incredible finds though like the under water site at Alexandria ** sigh ** Just have to do it vicariously through Discovery/History channel


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Clive Cussler is laughing about this somewhere. Either that, or he's busy writing a sequel to Atlantis Found.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

and here I thought that Atlantis was in the Pegasus Galaxy....


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember when Clive Cussler broke out with Raise the Titanic.  It was bought as a midlist title, then an editor from England visiting the US publisher saw the title-- and the rest is history.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

On the real, though... there's no such thing as Atlantis.  What's "found" was an ancient-azz city, but it isn't "Atlantis" -- though many out there are projecting it is, even wish it is.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'd love to see the Nat Geo show, but on DirecTv, 11:00 p.m. (CDT) shows "The Whale That Ate Jaws." Any idea where I could find the show?

ADDED: I found a show on at 3:00 p.m. CDT tomorrow entitled, "Finding Atlantis." Am I correct in assuming that this is the show that you watched?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In all my research for various series such as Atlantis and Area 51 the most interesting aspect is that we know a lot less than we think we know.  People who say "that isn't true" or "that is true" about events thousands of years ago are working on scant facts that they assume are written in stone.  How were the massive stones in Machu Picchu cut so finely a laser would be needed today to do it?  How is the Great Sphinx marked by constant water?  I like to think there are more mysteries out there than answers and as fiction writers, we get to explore the mysteries.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bob Mayer said:


> In all my research for various series such as Atlantis and Area 51 the most interesting aspect is that we know a lot less than we think we know. People who say "that isn't true" or "that is true" about events thousands of years ago are working on scant facts that they assume are written in stone. How were the massive stones in Machu Picchu cut so finely a laser would be needed today to do it? How is the Great Sphinx marked by constant water? I like to think there are more mysteries out there than answers and as fiction writers, we get to explore the mysteries.


I am very intrigued by the things that you mention. I'll have to take a look at your books to see if they "trip my trigger." If you're interested Atlantis, Area 51, Machu Picch, etc., I have a feeling that interest will carry over to your books. Hope so, anyway.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Elijah Joon said:


> On the real, though... there's no such thing as Atlantis. What's "found" was an ancient-azz city, but it isn't "Atlantis" -- though many out there are projecting it is, even wish it is.


I can't say whether there's no such thing as Atlantis, but Richard Freund's evidence is part speculation, part completely made up. There are no memorial cities, for instance, and the head researcher he was working under has written a very funny response saying "No, this man has no evidence whatsoever." I'll search for the link.

Edit: here's one dismissal. And here's one with a lengthy explanation by Spanish anthropologist Juan Villarias-Robles.

On the other hand, to address a different issue in this thread, there is a body of evidence suggesting the Sphinx was built 6000-8000 years ago (or longer) when that region saw regular rainfall and thus weathering.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fiction authors get to say "let's pretend" and "what if" while scientists are in the business of proving. And some things just can't be proved. A "best guess" is...well, the best you'll do.

Television LOVES speculation, though, and also loves controversy. It's win-win because those who want to believe will watch and eagerly welcome being convinced. And those who don't will have a hey-day pointing out all the errors. Hand-waving journalism at it's best (and worst)--and up to viewers to decide what they want to believe. *shrug*


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

My hubby thinks that Santorini is Atlantis, and it's probably going to take some serious evidence to convince him otherwise 



Elijah Joon said:


> On the real, though... there's no such thing as Atlantis.


What basis do you have for this "fact"? There's a lot of evidence that there WAS an Atlantis. Did it match up with the fantastical tales of space-age technology - doubtful. However, even if they just had plumbing, that would be considered a marvel of technological advancement. To completely dismiss Atlantis, though? I'm thinking you haven't done any research at all on the subject, and that's just a knee-jerk reaction in the same vein as "There's no such thing as monsters."


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> Fiction authors get to say "let's pretend" and "what if" while scientists are in the business of proving. And some things just can't be proved. A "best guess" is...well, the best you'll do.
> 
> Television LOVES speculation, though, and also loves controversy. It's win-win because those who want to believe will watch and eagerly welcome being convinced. And those who don't will have a hey-day pointing out all the errors. Hand-waving journalism at it's best (and worst)--and up to viewers to decide what they want to believe. *shrug*


It seems to me as if you're leaving out an important and probably rather large group of people--those who haven't made up their minds one way or the other, but are open to either conclusion. I agree, though, that there are things for which proof isn't possible. It's still fun to look at any available evidence.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Atlantis or not, any new discovery about the ancient world fascinates me. I think there was more going on back then than we know. There are many ancient structures that modern building techniques can't reproduce.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me of this show.  I found it posted online (google it, hopefully it'll still be up for a while).  It's called "Finding Atlantis"

I didn't think they'd be able to come up with anything new, but they sure did.  And the argument at the end sure does make a good argument.

Whether this guy actually found Atlantis or not, they definitely found *something*.  Very good show.


----------

